# Blending without a blender???



## ToddGreen (Jul 12, 2013)

*Blending without a blender? (shading)*

Hey all,

Glad to finally join! I have a history of drawing/sketching, nothing professional, and toying around with oil painting as well. I recently decided to start trying colored pencils due to some future plans in the art field. However, the process isn't going as fast as I was hoping. I know art is a tedious endeavor, I am a musician, and have drawn my entire life. I just tend to usually pick up on creative and artistic things quickly. Anyways... to the point.

I have a 72 set of Prismacolor premier, graphite pencils, and Micron pens. I use Strathmore fine tooth Sketch because I like the smoothness rather than the texture. I have watched videos and searched forums for tips on blending colors, not necessarily to create a new color, but to give smooth transitions from one to the next for depth etc. So far, nothing has helped. It either uses a blender pencil (which I would rather not use for reasons I can explain if needed), or just isn't what I am looking for, or just not very good. Can someone please help me on tips and techniques? This is driving me mad!!!!  

edit: just realized this is probably called shading, not blending... sorry


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Todd, great to have you here at the forums...I will get back with you later today as for right now I am heading out the door. I may be of help when it comes to blending, I too rather blend with nothing but color and seldom use the blenders.

No, you was correct in your terminology...blending is what we do with the colors

Welcome to the forums...


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Never found it tedious, have found the best way to learn is experience....try lots of things, you are bound to find something that works...don`t be afraid to be unconventional either...think out of the box as they say, there are as many techniques and/or tricks as there are artists, I like using what we called "stumps" when I was in school...I keep one for each color I use and since they are sharpened at both ends I take advantage of that. Drawing has been many things to me but never tedious. Have to ready for those serendipitous moments, grab em, use em and don`t miss em.


----------



## anna (Sep 5, 2013)

The blending on this drawing was done by building of layers using hard and soft color pencils. 
In soft pencils I like Primsmacolor. 
For the hard pencil I prefer Col-erase.
On this example, a detail from a drawing on brown bag paper (of Jon Snow from The Game of Thrones) I started with the Prismacolor and built up a base.
When the buildup becomes resistant to detail I use the harder pencil to blend burnish the colors together.This allows me to apply another layer of the softer pencil. I can repeat this many times and also erase (with care and quality white eraser). What restricts how much blending I can do ends up bring the support, usally paper. (Try some sanded gesso boards and pastel paper if your style is tough on paper) What is under my paper matters too, a smooth hard surface compared to a softer mat board or drawing table rubber, affects how much pencil I can load on the paper for blending.

picutes of this drawing in progress here
http://artopiamagazine.com/game-of-thrones-fan-art/


----------



## GaleriasdeArte (Oct 18, 2013)

*You can blend in different ways*

I have been drawing and painting for as long as I can remember and I think that blending with colors, can be though sometimes. I think the best way to get the blend you are looking for, is to either use a different force, while holding the pencils or use a small cotton ball, in order to blend some of the colors and make them look more normal. This has worked for me in the past, hope it helps you too. 

Regards
Rodrigo 
Galerias de Arte
http://galeriasdearte.org


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

If only the OP's attentiveness to his own thread matched the capability of the stellar artists who graciousy replied, but alas, no acknowledgement, no attachment or link, not even an example of your work uploaded to your owm album to possibly provide an image to analyze your situation. Such is life, eh?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

corydulos said:


> If only the OP's attentiveness to his own thread matched the capability of the stellar artists who graciousy replied, but alas, no acknowledgement, no attachment or link, not even an example of your work uploaded to your owm album to possibly provide an image to analyze your situation. Such is life, eh?


Annoying isn't it? It's as he was no longer interested.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

The highlight of these watercolour pencils is their amazing versatility, particularly the ability to perform well when mixed with or dipped into the water. This relays artistic tweaks that can spruce up your artwork with a wide range of effects. Thus, it is imperative to know that you are buying water-soluble or aquarelle pencils.


----------

